# Spring Fly Swap



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Would like to get a spring fly swap going to the theme of " Spring Fling " basically any fly that you would fish in Spring. Post if your interested would like to get about 12 people. 

For you that have never participated in a fly swap its real simple tie 12 of the same flies and mail them to me (I will pm you the address) I will take one of everyones flies and mail them back to you. 

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge 
-2 
-3 
-4 
-5 
-6 
-7 
-8 
-9 
-10 
-11 
-12


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Spring Fly Shop*

same message as the other place

Kochanut - the silver thingys i tie for the weber


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Spring Fly Shop*

Would like to get a spring fly swap going to the theme of " Spring Fling " basically any fly that you would fish in Spring. Post if your interested would like to get about 12 people.

For you that have never participated in a fly swap its real simple tie 12 of the same flies and mail them to me (I will pm you the address) I will take one of everyones flies and mail them back to you.

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge 
-2 Kochanut - silver thingys
-3 
-4 
-5 
-6 
-7 
-8 
-9 
-10 
-11 
-12
sinergy

Posts: 127
Joined: Thu Mar 06, 2008 9:51 am


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Spring Fly Shop*

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge 
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy
-4 
-5 
-6 
-7 
-8 
-9 
-10 
-11 
-12


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Spring Fly Shop*

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy
-4 flygoddess - WD40
-5 Open
-6 Open
-7 Open
-8 Open
-9 Open
-10 Open
-11 Open
-12 Open


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Spring Fly Shop*

Put me down for a 'legged b.h.h.e.'


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Spring Fly Shop*

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge 
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy 
-4 flygoddess - WD40 
-5 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e 
-6 legged - b.h.h.e 
-7 CBW - sow bug 
-8 cwoodson - provo ticket
-9 Open 
-10 Open 
-11 Open 
-12 Open


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I might be able to do one for the summer or something. Not spring sounds fun hope everything works out!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

If i have time i will tie one i have swapped in years past. Still torn on the name but for now it will be called the "Bright Hare." Koch knows how good this fly is. I would rather have a box full of them than any other fly.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge 
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy 
-4 flygoddess - GUN SLINGER
-5 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e 
-6 open
-7 CBW - sow bug 
-8 cwoodson - provo ticket
-9 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare
-10 Open 
-11 Open 
-12 Open


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> If i have time i will tie one i have swapped in years past. Still torn on the name but for now it will be called the "Bright Hare." Koch knows how good this fly is. I would rather have a box full of them than any other fly.


yup its a neat ass twist on a classic fly ill tell you that, and it always works


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I would like to get in on this swap. I will tie a BWO ice emerger.

Thanks,
Griff


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy
-4 flygoddess - GUN SLINGER
-5 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e
-6 Griff - BWO ice emerger.
-7 CBW - sow bug
-8 cwoodson - provo ticket
-9 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare
-10 open
-11 Open
-12 Open


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

spin is a bad word?

i guess i said ass lol


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

kochanut said:


> spin is a bad word?
> 
> i guess i ****


LOL


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Never done this, sounds great! I will do a Renegade, it's the Best fly I have ever used in the Uinta's!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy
-4 flygoddess - GUN SLINGER
-5 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e
-6 Griff - BWO ice emerger.
-7 CBW - sow bug
-8 cwoodson - provo ticket
-9 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare
-10 muleydeermaniac - Renegade
-11 Open
-12 Open


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge 
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy 
-4 flygoddess - GUN SLINGER 
-5 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e 
-6 Griff - BWO ice emerger. 
-7 CBW - sow bug 
-8 cwoodson - provo ticket 
-9 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare 
-10 muleydeermaniac - Renegade 
-11 HFT - TBA
-12 Open


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge 
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy 
-4 flygoddess - GUN SLINGER 
-5 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e 
-6 Griff - BWO ice emerger. 
-7 CBW - sow bug 
-8 cwoodson - provo ticket 
-9 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare 
-10 muleydeermaniac - Renegade 
-11 HFT - TBA 
-12 Fly_Flicker -Ray Charles 
-Macfly55 - Wooly Worm

We got all 13 participants WooHoo 

Slight change in the fly swap had late entry and we decided to create a campaign for a charity. Tie 14 flies instead of 12 Ill put together a nice fly box for the extra fly and we can donate it or raffle it off to a worthy charity. I was thinking fisherman for veterans but we can all nominate a charity later.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

PM's have been sent to all participants


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Slight change in the fly swap had late entry and we decided to create a campaign for a charity. Tie 14 flies instead of 12 Ill put together a nice fly box for the extra fly and we can donate it or raffle it off to a worthy charity. I was thinking fisherman for veterans but we can all nominate a charity later.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

What is due date?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Lets set the date to 04/12 that should be ample time for everyone to get there flies to me.

But lets try to get them in ASAP I would like to get all flies before Easter I know allot are going to be traveling on vacation and I would like to try some them out over my Easter break.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Received Cwoodson flies today and WOW some beautiful flies 


-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge 
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy 
-4 flygoddess - GUN SLINGER 
-5 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e 
-6 Griff - BWO ice emerger. 
-7 CBW - sow bug 
-8 cwoodson - provo ticket RECIEVED 
-9 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare 
-10 muleydeermaniac - Renegade 
-11 HFT - TBA 
-12 Fly_Flicker -Ray Charles 
-Macfly55 - Wooly Worm


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Received Fly Flickers flies today and Wooh some more beautiful flies 


-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge 
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy 
-4 flygoddess - GUN SLINGER 
-5 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e 
-6 Griff - BWO ice emerger. 
-7 CBW - sow bug 
-8 cwoodson - provo ticket RECIEVED 
-9 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare 
-10 muleydeermaniac - Renegade 
-11 HFT - TBA 
-12 Fly_Flicker -Ray Charles RECIEVED 
-Macfly55 - Wooly Worm


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Received muleydeermaniac flies awesome flies I already tell this is going to be a great fly swap !!! 

-1 Sinergy - crystal wing midge 
-2 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-3 Kochanut - my silver thingy 
-4 flygoddess - GUN SLINGER 
-5 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e 
-6 Griff - BWO ice emerger. 
-7 CBW - sow bug 
-8 cwoodson - provo ticket RECIEVED 
-9 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare 
-10 muleydeermaniac - Renegade - RECIEVED 
-11 HFT - TBA 
-12 Fly_Flicker -Ray Charles RECIEVED 
-Macfly55 - Wooly Worm


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Received Griff's Flies Much appreciated I can already tell these flies are going to catch lots of fish Woohoo 


-1 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-2 Kochanut - my silver thingy 
-3 flygoddess - GUN SLINGER 
-4 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e 
-5-Macfly55 - Wooly Worm 
-6 CBW - sow bug 
-7 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare 
-8 HFT - D.A. Caddis 

- Sinergy - crystal wing midge - RECIEVED 
- Griff - BWO ice emerger. RECIEVED 
- cwoodson - provo ticket RECIEVED 
- muleydeermaniac - Renegade RECIEVED 
- Fly_Flicker -Ray Charles RECIEVED


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine will be in the mail with kochanuts shortly.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Mine will be in the mail with kochanuts shortly.


as soon as i get off my crazy shifts ill send both i started tieing a few of mine during my 3 hour break, and will do so for the next few days. i wouldent expect mine and his until WED of next week how ever


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweet still waiting on some stuff Im going to send with the flies so theres time


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine were in the mail today.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Received Flygodes's Flies today Holy Smokes FG !!! You Freaking ROCK!!! Thank You 

-1 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-2 Kochanut - my silver thingy 
-3 manzquad - legged b.h.h.e 
-4-Macfly55 - Wooly Worm 
-5 CBW - sow bug 
-6 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare 
-7 HFT - D.A. Caddis 

- Sinergy - crystal wing midge - RECIEVED 
- Griff - BWO ice emerger. RECIEVED 
- cwoodson - provo ticket RECIEVED 
- muleydeermaniac - Renegade RECIEVED 
- Fly_Flicker -Ray Charles RECIEVED 

- flygoddess - GUN SLINGER RECIEVED


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Received manzquad's & HFT's flies again some more beautiful flies keep them coming !!!

-1 nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges 
-2 Kochanut - my silver thingy 
-3-Macfly55 - Wooly Worm 
-4 CBW - sow bug 
-5 lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare 


- Sinergy - crystal wing midge - RECIEVED 
- Griff - BWO ice emerger. RECIEVED 
- cwoodson - provo ticket RECIEVED 
- muleydeermaniac - Renegade RECIEVED 
- Fly_Flicker -Ray Charles RECIEVED 
- flygoddess - GUN SLINGER RECIEVED
- manzquad - legged b.h.h.e RECIEVED
- HFT - D.A. Caddis RECIEVED


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

PM me your addy so i can send these please


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweet, PM Sent


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Received CBW, Kochanut, lunkerhunter2 flies today All great looking flies as soon as I get the last one I pack them up and send them in the mail. 

-Macfly55 - Wooly Worm RECEIVED 
- Sinergy - crystal wing midge - RECEIVED 
- Griff - BWO ice emerger. RECIEVED 
- cwoodson - provo ticket RECIEVED 
- muleydeermaniac - Renegade RECIEVED 
- Fly_Flicker -Ray Charles RECIEVED 
- flygoddess - GUN SLINGER RECIEVED 
- manzquad - legged b.h.h.e RECIEVED 
- HFT - D.A. Caddis RECIEVED 
- nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges RECIEVED 
- lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare RECIEVED 
- Kochanut - my silver thingy RECIEVED 
- CBW - sow bug RECIEVED


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Received Macfly55 flies today WooHoo I start shipping them back to you in the next day or two. 

-Macfly55 - Wooly Worm RECEIVED 
- Sinergy - crystal wing midge - RECEIVED 
- Griff - BWO ice emerger. RECIEVED 
- cwoodson - provo ticket RECIEVED 
- muleydeermaniac - Renegade RECIEVED 
- Fly_Flicker -Ray Charles RECIEVED 
- flygoddess - GUN SLINGER RECIEVED 
- manzquad - legged b.h.h.e RECIEVED 
- HFT - D.A. Caddis RECIEVED 
- nymph_pimp - tungsten zebra midges RECIEVED 
- lunkerhunter2 - Bright Hare RECIEVED 
- Kochanut - my silver thingy RECIEVED 
- CBW - sow bug RECIEVED


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice! I can't wait!
I was on the Ogden yesterday in some very skinny water and very spooky fish. I opened my box to see how small i could go with a dry. To my knowledge the smallest fly in my box was a size 22. It seemed that was still a little large. I looked around and low and behold i find this tiny size 26 Snow Midge( i think) that i believe Madona tied. I tied it on with 2# tippet and first swing i got a 14" brown. It held up for 3 more fish and i ruined it(lost my forceps earlier in the day)using pliers. I can't wait to see what kind of treasures i get this time.


----------

